# How do you store your wood?



## backyardgriller (Jan 3, 2007)

How do you store your wood?  I have been leaving my chips and chunks in the bags they come in and tossing them on the floor of my pantry.  I need a better way of storing them and keeping them organized.  I've been thinking about getting some pet food containers like in the pic below.

What do you guys use?


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 7, 2007)

Backyardgriller,
     I only use wood chunks and chips.  Therefore, I store mine in 5 gallon plastic buckets. I have a bucket each for peach, apple, cherry, pecan, and hickory.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 7, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea.  I'll consider that. -- probably quite a bit less expensive.


----------



## veener88 (Jan 7, 2007)

I just split and it leave it outside.


----------



## zardnok (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a large rack on the bottom of my smoker that I split and keep my wood on.  Oak on left and Pecan on right.  My family gives me all sorts of wood chips to sample, but I usually end up back with the tried and true Oak/Pecan combo.

I also have some unsplit wood curing stacked up next to my smoker.  Perhaps someday I will get motivated and split it up.


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

I keep mine in 5 gallon buckets that I got from the grocery store. They get frosting in them and if you give them smoked meat they let you take all you want. These even have lids with them so I can stack them.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 9, 2007)

It's amazing how well bribing with smoked meat works.  I never thought about the grocery store as a possibility.


----------



## dionysus (Jan 9, 2007)

Another good source is your local ice cream place (in my case it's Dairy Queen, but I'm sure they are all the same). The 5 gallon plastic buckets that the icre cream comes in work great and they usually have lids.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

That reminds me an other source is like a McDonalds are pickle buckets


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

I found some of the rectangular plastic totes on sale.  I bought like 5 of them for abt 2 bucks each.  I made some plastic labels, and put one on each, and put my chips and/or chunks in them.  They stack easy, and are just small enough that they do not take up too much room.  And they do store quite a bit of wood.

Bill


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  You've given me some solutions to ponder.


----------

